

Glaciers on Google Street View - wslh
http://googlesightseeing.com/streetviews/glaciers-on-street-view-googles-cameras-have-reached-argentina-where-they-visited-the-incredible-los-glaciares-national-park/

======
nixy
Very cool!

Glaciers can also be seen on Street View from Iceland since some time back.
Here is one example, Svinafellsjokul, where I visited last year. It's a
powerful sight indeed.

[https://www.google.se/maps/@64.0087795,-16.8807936,3a,75y,13...](https://www.google.se/maps/@64.0087795,-16.8807936,3a,75y,135.76h,91.24t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sHB1bvMTq86OTYbOKXAcarQ!2e0)

Edit: Here is a view from further away where you can see the glacier coming
down both sides of the mountain:

[https://www.google.se/maps/@64.0056525,-16.9436632,3a,75y,58...](https://www.google.se/maps/@64.0056525,-16.9436632,3a,75y,58h,84.19t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s5L2SlZL4Zdfw9YnU7fUjHQ!2e0)

~~~
Sharlin
The Fjallsárlón glacier lagoon:

[https://maps.google.fi/maps?ll=64.015888,-16.371174&spn=0.02...](https://maps.google.fi/maps?ll=64.015888,-16.371174&spn=0.02448,0.093513&t=h&z=15&layer=c&cbll=64.014913,-16.370313&panoid=kC1FXxWFDJfYOgYPW8Gg-w&cbp=12,290.94,,0,-13.22)

And the perhaps more famous Jökulsárlón:

[https://maps.google.fi/maps?ll=64.047847,-16.179498&spn=0.00...](https://maps.google.fi/maps?ll=64.047847,-16.179498&spn=0.001528,0.005845&t=h&z=19&layer=c&cbll=64.047847,-16.180009&panoid=vnjoMak1pX26MD9MUdSflA&cbp=12,295.99,,0,-11.22)

Both look spectacular in the satellite view as well.

------
robmcm
This is a great place, I was lucky enough to go back in 2005 and even caught a
shot of a chunk breaking off
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/robmcm/63683064/in/set-1381532](https://www.flickr.com/photos/robmcm/63683064/in/set-1381532)

------
sandropadin
This is a glacier in Jasper, AB, Canada as well. Very cool to see in person.

[https://www.google.com/maps/place/Columbia+Icefield+Discover...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/Columbia+Icefield+Discovery+Centre/@52.2196948,-117.2244759,3a,75y,215.83h,74.92t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sajsRwvZ7o19YNI0FzG5v0A!2e0!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x4d1bb0a9a45a4538!6m1!1e1)

------
scatters
The Route Blanche outside Chamonix gives a great view of the Glacier des
Bossons, coming down off Mont Blanc:

[https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@45.9079772,6.8476677,3a,41.4y...](https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@45.9079772,6.8476677,3a,41.4y,159.67h,101.51t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sp6SjHsFByWVHkomZPMH07g!2e0)

------
jarek
Aw, I hoped they got a camera on a glacier walk. That would be really neat.

It's not quite glacier, but as far as remote places on Street View go, Iqaluit
is pretty neat: [http://goo.gl/maps/JxEQw](http://goo.gl/maps/JxEQw)

------
srcmap
Wouldn't it be more interesting if it is captured by a low level fly by with
drone?

------
jsargiox
Awesome!

